# Henry County welcomes home a fallen hero.



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Henry County welcomes home a fallen hero.

Guys we need to get back to our roots!

This is what it should be like...

A Hero's Salute - Staff Sgt. John Beale

A Hero&apos;s Salute - Staff Sgt. John Beale

Henry county is where I grew up for many yrs and it make's me proud of them 

This went through about 4 county's within 30 mins of me!

To see the huge number of people who turned out for this procession was just awesome!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

My favorite part was the "Freedom isnt Free" sign. That was amazing, thats how it should be. :clap::clap::goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I usually don't cuss, but damnit marty that gave me goose bumps and made me cry like a freakin baby. I'm forwarding this link to my grandpa. great video and they really knew what music to put in it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hell made a 51 yr old grown man/kid cry, why you think I posted it

If you don't cry, somethings wrong with you, you should get that checked out!!!!! check yourself before you wreck yourself


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

wow! Its things like THAT that make me proud to be an American but also be so very thankful for my freedom. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe this don't mean shit to you... Man this is where I was born and and raised,,,, henry county Ga.... So you damn right I got tears in my eyes.... Sorry brother its hitting close to home !!!!!!!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

As I said on my site...I just got done watching the video again and I have to say, The man died for your right to live free here and if you don't agree Please leave my site now and don't ever turn back!!!.


Its just the way I am!!!!

I didn't Know the man but its in my old stomping grounds where I grew up!!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I lost it within the first few minutes. I appreciate so much the freedoms we have, as Americans and for half of us, as women. The reason this single act of volunteerism on Beale's part is so moving is because he _chose_ to take responsibility for all the mfers who think their problems are because of what cards they were dealt in life. I could really get on my soap box, but it would ruin the beautiful sentiment of that beautiful tribute. Thanks for posting it Marty


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I never really got why people join the army, navy etc. 
Because I am a scaredy cat.
But this really mad me cry.
My brother just left for Afghanistan, not long after my twin nephews were born.
I always thought he was such an idiot.
Until he left, then I realized just how brave people have to be for doing this.
It is really impressive.
These people risked everything, and some don't come back.
the leave there families behind and go do what is best, not ever knowing what will happen to them.
Most of us wouldn't do it, I am impressed.


----------



## Gnarley44 (Jul 11, 2009)

Im in the military and it takes a lot from me everytime i have to leave my wife and my dogs for months at a time, but when u see the big picture is well worth it, I chose to defend my country and if that what it takes thats what I will do.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

What an amazing country we live in.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> Henry County welcomes home a fallen hero.
> 
> Guys we need to get back to our roots!
> 
> ...


Amen to that Marty and thanks for caring. Unfortunately that kind of support would never happen in this liberal infested state I live in. It's sad to say the least and it bothers me greatly as my dad was a Marine in WWII and my son is a Marine now and served two tours of Iraq with 1st LAR Delta Co. Diablos. Oorah!


----------

